# Spots on my 6 week old puppies back



## Dimitrios123 (Jul 1, 2010)

Well he was the second smallest in the litter. Mother died one week after birth according to the person who gave me the pup. I have had him for a little over a week now and notice little discoloration spots on his back. There is no rash or bump. They do not seem to bother him. Is it just coat discoloration or something serious? I have attached pics. Please let me know what you think. I will be taking him to the vet but wanted to wait till 8 weeks to get all his shots and everything else. Dont wanna pay another $60 visitation fee if I can wait. If I have to go I will because I already love Lucas my pup to death. I have attached pics. Please ask any questions if I need to give more info. Thank you in advance for all your help.


----------



## Dimitrios123 (Jul 1, 2010)

One more pic


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Lucas looks like a cutie! Sad story about the mother though, that was some valuable time lost My computer stinks and the pics are probably too close for me to see well, not that I would know what these spots are though. Are they on the skin or part of the fur? I guess if it doesn't bother him and DOESN'T get worse then you could wait it out. Hopefully someone can help you more, sorry.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

They are really big and hard to see you can try to resize them but they look ok for now and I would just wait till you take him to the vet. To me his coat looks dry and it could be to poor nutrition by who ever was feeding him or it could just be the way the pictures looks. Is the hair thinner in those spots or just lighter? i would just have him on a good puppy food and have the vet look at when he goes in for his vaccines. The first thing that comes to mind is mange but usually you see that start around the face not on the rear of the dog. Again I would just keep and eye on it and make sure he is on a good puppy food and it does not look serious enough to rush to the vet I think waiting is perfectly reasonable. WHAT A CUTIE! what food are you feeding him right now?


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow those are really hard to see. It's not ringworm is it? Can't tell anything except the one in the bed. All babies shed their baby hair so it could just be that.


----------



## Dimitrios123 (Jul 1, 2010)

The spots are simply a lighter color. It looks like its the hair and not the skin. It looks like the hair is real dry in those spots. The skin looks perfectly fine though. Currently im feeding him Nutro Lamb puppy food. Should I go with a different brand? I will try to resize the pics to something smaller. Thank you for the compliments. I love him very much already.


----------



## Dimitrios123 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hope this works


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Well, I see what you mean and I'm stumped. Just keep an eye on it, it can't be that bad, maybe something fungal, maybe nothing at all Keep us posted.


----------



## Dimitrios123 (Jul 1, 2010)

Keeping an eye on it so it doesnt spread. Any other ideas? Anything I can give a try that is a general coat remedy?


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Well, I know that a quality food, fish oil supplements, vitamins, etc. will help with skin/fur maintenance but by the time you see any real results, it would probably be time to see the vet anyway I still say just keep an eye on it. Lucas sure is cute in his little bed!!! Oh yeah, did you ever find out how the mother died, I mean was it labor related or something else? Just curious, maybe there is some correlation to Lucas' situation. Probably not, just throwing out ideas


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If it was my puppy I would just watch them and see what they do. If it spreads it could be fungal but the skin would be involved and again it does just look dry. The discoloration could be caused by a lot of things and again I am thinking nutritional and if I were you I would just keep doing what your doing. If it is nutritional it will take several weeks to resolve. This is one of those times I would just sit back and keep and eye on them. If they get worse or more pop up post again and maybe we can help trouble shoot. Nothing I would rush to the vet over for sure!


----------



## Dimitrios123 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thx for the ideas and help everyone. Much appreciated.


----------



## Dimitrios123 (Jul 1, 2010)

I guess it must have been a poor diet prior to e getting him. The spots are now gone. Thx for all the help everyone.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Shwewww! I'm glad to hear it Give Lucas a hug from me and keep up the good work!


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

I have seen pups with ringworm, where after the fungus is cured, the fur grows back like that. However, given the pups age, that could not have happened yet.


----------



## ianweed (Aug 29, 2010)

*3 weeks old puppies have same spots*

We have a litter of twelve puppies and some of them have theses spots as well. They are still just drinking from mom. It looks like the skin is dry in those areas and they are loosing a little bit of hair. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

Losing hair isn't a good sign. Can you start a new thread with pics?


----------

